# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeni filmin nepermjet ... 3

## Homer

Yop! Kishin mbyll temen e dyte, po hapi part III

Po e filloj me i film te njohun

----------


## Izadora

Para disa ditesh e pashe nje film me kete aktorin , dhe keshtu ishte tema e filmit me ushtar .
E tmerrshme kujtesen e paska zen fundjava  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Homer kur do te mesosh te besh save as foton ti?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Jack Watson

Hmmm se gjej dot, si mendon ti broken car filmi është?

----------


## Plot

stalingrad?

leningrad?

21° ?  :ngerdheshje: 

i gjo me grade osht, me spaleta me i fjal.  :perqeshje: 

haj mi brouken smajle, haj mi izadora, turqeta ju qeret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Hmmm se gjej dot, si mendon ti broken car filmi është?


Une jam e sinqerte dhe them qe nuk e kam pare : )

Haj mi Nazlije aka Plloqe : D

----------


## Izadora

Thnx Jack  :ngerdheshje:  
Broke e ka save me hile ai foton  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Une jam e sinqerte dhe them qe nuk e kam pare : )


anyway, nuk është ai film që ka vënë Homeri te save as.  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. *Enemy at the gates*

----------


## illyrian rex

Nuk jam i sigurte a quhet 'Sniper'...

Edhe nese nuk quhet ashtu, duhet te jete ai me snajpera. WW2

----------


## broken_smile

> anyway, nuk është ai film që ka vënë Homeri te save as. 
> 
> p.s. *Enemy at the gates*


Prandaj dhe nuk fola para kohe  :arushi:  e kontrollova ne google perpara  :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Broke c'fare te bie ne sy  tek foto e homerit ??

----------


## broken_smile

> Broke c'fare te bie ne sy  tek foto e homerit ??


qe eshte e marre nga youtube?? :me dylbi: 

se di, nuk e kuptova pytjen : D

----------


## D&G Feminine

Si merret foto nga youtube? ti broken sikur e kishe marre nje
pyetja e izes me duket shume tricky, lol

----------


## Izadora

Broke :
Aktoret e kane koken ne vend  :ngerdheshje:  

Jack ve foto , se gjete filmin :-)

----------


## Jack Watson

foton e vura te vogël vetë, se më të madhe e gjeni direkt.

----------


## broken_smile

> Si merret foto nga youtube? ti broken sikur e kishe marre nje
> pyetja e izes me duket shume tricky, lol


Be ferma immagine me komanden CTRL+Alt+Stamp lart ne te djathten e tastieres dhe pastaj paste ne paint dhe save..une keshtu e bej...por mbase ka nje menyre me te shpejte..




> Broke :
> Aktoret e kane koken ne vend  
> 
> Jack ve foto , se gjete filmin :-)


aha pooo ke te drejte  :buzeqeshje:  jam cik si e hutuar sonte nga lodhja  :Lulja3: 

Match point Jack??

----------


## D&G Feminine

match point
sa e vura une ket para 2-3 ditesh  :buzeqeshje: 
jacku e ven sa te pasoje rradhen e filmit

----------


## Jack Watson

yep Match Point, film i bukur, shifeni kush se ka pa.

----------


## broken_smile

Dixhi veje ti nje se mua me duhet te largohem..ciao all  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Si mbaron ky filmi, se ka kohe qe e kam pa?

----------

